# My photography Website



## mtnmanjc (Nov 10, 2004)

Hey Everyone,


Here is the link to my photography website.  Take a look and let me know what you think.

http://www.dreamhikes.com



Thanks,

mtnmanjc


----------



## elrick (Nov 10, 2004)

intresting wildlife photos, but why so small?


----------



## mtnmanjc (Nov 10, 2004)

You can click on the image to see a larger image.  Tried to keep the file sizes relatively small so the page loads faster.


----------



## Niki (Nov 10, 2004)

Nice site. I liked the waterfalls a lot. :thumbsup:


----------



## iphoto (Nov 10, 2004)

Nice site, simple and clean. 
Few comments, if you dont mind 

I liked the Wildlife part than other sections, waterfall though good images, felt they are little over exposed as sky is white...

May be something wrong on my side, its loading little slowly though I am on DSL.


----------

